# Strange Little Hop When Walking



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been noticing when we go for a walk that my little girl will sometimes kind of hop with the back left leg and kick it out to the side a little. She doesn't really walk - it's more of a trot. It doesn't seem to bother her and she doesn't act like it hurts and it doesn't slow her down in the least. It's just a little strange looking. I've never seen her do this in the house as she trots back and forth. Any clue why she would be doing this?

Jackie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds like she has a low grade luxating patella.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Could be a Luxating Patella (kneecap dislocation); most likely grade 1.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> It sounds like she has a low grade luxating patella.


Oh gosh, that doesn't sound good. I just did a quick internet search and read up a little on it. Sounds like I need to keep her walking, which I do. Plus keep her weight under control. She seems quite thin to me. She weighed only 6 lbs. when we had her into the vet a few weeks back for a wellness checkup. Plus I saw that glucosamine was also recommended. Does anyone here give that to their dogs? She jumped off our bed awhile back and it's kind of a high bed. I couldn't stop her in time. I wonder if that could have caused it.

Jackie


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh gosh, that doesn't sound good. I just did a quick internet search and read up a little on it. Sounds like I need to keep her walking, which I do. Plus keep her weight under control. She seems quite thin to me. She weighed only 6 lbs. when we had her into the vet a few weeks back for a wellness checkup. Plus I saw that glucosamine was also recommended. Does anyone here give that to their dogs? She jumped off our bed awhile back and it's kind of a high bed. I couldn't stop her in time. I wonder if that could have caused it.
> 
> Jackie


If that's what it is, and it's mild, she could happily live the rest of her life with it not becoming a big problem, so no need to panic. Also, I hope Linda Fung sees this&#8230; if not, PM her. Her boy, Freddie, had surgery on one patella, and then the other started to go. She was very upset at the thought of another surgery for him, both because of the pain and lay-up time for him and the expense involved. Instead, she went an alternative route with Chinese herbs and exercise, and he is completely sound again!

As far as Glucosamine is concerned, yes, Kodi gets it daily, not because he has anything wrong, but to protect his joints because we do agility and other sports. It CERTAINLY can't hurt her, and might help some. The brand my vet recommends (you can buy it over the internet) is Glycoflex. My old, arthritic cat takes the kitty version too&#8230; I can clearly see the difference in her when she's on it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> The brand my vet recommends (you can buy it over the internet) is Glycoflex. My old, arthritic cat takes the kitty version too&#8230; I can clearly see the difference in her when she's on it.


I went on Amazon and there are numerous variations of Glycoflex. Can you please let me know which one your vet recommends? I would greatly appreciate it. I guess I can't help but be worried. The idea of a future surgery almost makes me ill!

Jackie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I went on Amazon and there are numerous variations of Glycoflex. Can you please let me know which one your vet recommends? I would greatly appreciate it. I guess I can't help but be worried. The idea of a future surgery almost makes me ill!
> 
> Jackie


Tyler has been taking Cosquin DS for several years now because he had shown some stiffness when going from lying down to standing up. Since being on it, he has not shown any signs of stiffness and he is almost 18 yo. It, too, was recommended by his vet, however, I purchase it through Fosters and Smith, as they are much less expensive than the vet. I buy the 132 count chewable. He actually looks forward to taking it after breakfast and after dinner, 1/2 tablet each time, just like dessert.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I went on Amazon and there are numerous variations of Glycoflex. Can you please let me know which one your vet recommends? I would greatly appreciate it. I guess I can't help but be worried. The idea of a future surgery almost makes me ill!
> 
> Jackie


This is the one we use. He gets half a tablet a day. They taste good, so he just eats it.

I would NOT be overly worried at this stage! It may not get any worse, and many small breed dogs live long and happy lives with low grade luxating patellas.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Parker does this same kick/hitch and it's happening regularly now. He sometimes looks uncomfortable when playing and will sit down. He also sometimes just pants while sitting and resists steps. He limps at times and it seems to be persistent when it used to just be once in a while. Taken him to a vet and they couldn't feel anything on the knees. But he does the walk and leg lift/hop. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

prettysmartchic said:


> Parker does this same kick/hitch and it's happening regularly now. He sometimes looks uncomfortable when playing and will sit down. He also sometimes just pants while sitting and resists steps. He limps at times and it seems to be persistent when it used to just be once in a while. Taken him to a vet and they couldn't feel anything on the knees. But he does the walk and leg lift/hop. Any suggestions?


I'm sorry that I can't offer suggestions. Willow still does the little hop. Sometimes more often than other times and it seems to be when she first gets up to go for a walk. It doesn't seem to be any worse and it doesn't seem to bother her. I'll be following this thread to see what suggestions you get from others.


----------

